
India’s ruling party accused of running deceptive Twitter campaign - DyslexicAtheist
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/04/indias-ruling-party-accused-of-running-deceptive-twitter-campaign-to-gain-support-for-a-controversial-law/
======
jagannathtech
as usual media only shows the opposing protests and completely blacked out the
support rallies.

btw a couple of satire tweets and some specific situational tweets with a well
known back story (like that tweet of the south indian actress Gayatri Raghuram
confrontation with cadres of a rival political party etc) are used to concote
some kind of false campaign. this accusation is not just untrue but plain
stupid. as always I'm not surprised.

~~~
sirtaj
Let's just be clear here. Are you suggesting these misleading tweets with the
phone number didn't happen, or just that they were satire?

Edit: For those looking to make up their minds for themselves, here's the
Twitter search linked in the article:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=8866288662&src=typed_query&f=li...](https://twitter.com/search?q=8866288662&src=typed_query&f=live)

